# wer hat gut gewürzte fischrezepte für köhler



## chippog (21. August 2002)

da ich nun mal den eigengeschmack von köhler nicht so lecker finde, aber seine konsistens zu schätzen weiss, bereite ich ihn mit sehr vielen gewürzen zu. wer von euch hat dazu passende rezeptetips? chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2002)

Einfach, schnell und gut gewürzt:
Ne Dose Obstalat in Topf, doppelte Menge Milch zugeben, mit GEmüsebrühe abschmecken, Curry nach GEschmack dazu, mit Mondamin abbinden.
Seelachsfilets mit Curry einreiben und ca. 1 Stunde zeiehen lassen. Salzen, in MEhl wenden und anbraten, Reis und die Currysoße dazu, wers mag auch Salat.

Variante 2:
Dose Pizzatometen in Topf, gleiche MEnge Wasser dazu, abschmecken mit GEmüsebrühe, Knoblauch, etwas Zucker und Peperoni nach GEschmack, mit mondamin abbinden.
Seelachs fein würfeln, in der Tomatensoße garziehen lassen und zu Spaghetti essen.

Variante 3:
Seelachsfilets kurz anbraten (vorher würzen und mehlieren) und auch ein Backofenblech geben. 
Walnüße grob hacken und drauf veteilen, Edelschimmelkäse (Roquefort, Danablue, Bavariablu o.ä) in Scheiben darüber und bei Oberhitze im Ofen überbacken.
 Salat und Folienkartoffeln dazu

Variante 4:
Weißwein mit Essig abschmecken, wie beim Sauerbraten. Lorbeerblat, Nelken, Wacholdern und Senfkörner dazu, den Fisch ca. 2 - 3 Stunden einlegen.
Den Fisch rausnehmen und trockentupfen.
Milch mit Gemüsebrühe und dem Fond vom einlegen abschmecken, mit Mondamin abbinden.
Fisch würzen, mehrliehren und braten, zum &quot;Fischsauerbraten&quot; Kartoffelklöße und Salat


----------



## Bowman (21. August 2002)

MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm,

da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen  :z


----------



## Ossipeter (21. August 2002)

Hoffentlich hab ich noch genügend Seelachs im Gerfrierschrank ;+


----------



## chippog (22. August 2002)

danke thomas!!! das mit dem sauerbraten ist zwar eigentlich nicht so mein fall, nichts dessto trotz werde ich damit anfangen, weil es doch am spannendsten klingt. werde halt den essig recht sparsam einsetzen. auch die curryvariante lässt wahrscheinlich nicht so lange auf sich warten. das tomatengericht braucht für mich wohl ehr etwas zeit, da ich die tomatensosse gerne lange köcheln lasse. mit dem blauschimmel werde ich mir auch zeit lassen, vor allem bei der weinwahl... alles wird mit anderen worten unbedingt ausprobiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2002)

:q  :q danke chippog! das hebt! auch ein küchenbulle kann mal streicheleinheiten für die seele gebrauchen. :q  :q


----------



## chippog (23. August 2002)

@ thomas! aber hallo, das ist geklaut! naja, wenigstens im richtigen zusammenhang und überhaupt hast du ja hier wohl schon streicheleinheiten bekommen, aber auch nur, weil sie berechtigt sind. chipp chopp


----------



## svenskepilk (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: wer hat gut gewürzte fischrezepte für köhler*

Die Thai-Curry Variante ist auch sehr lecker:

4-6Personen:
in einem Topf mit großem Boden 1 Dose Kokosmilch redutieren bis der durchgezogene Kochlöffel ein "Tal" hinterlässt. Jetzt 2 Esslöffel rote Currypaste dazu(Achtung scharf  hehe) dann 4 Kaffir-Limonen Blätter dazu. 3-4 Ztronengrasstangen hineingeben(die vorher "kaputt-geschlagen" wurden). nebenher 1-2 Tassen Erdnuss"mehl" herstellen (Erdnüsse rösten und dann im Mixer zerkleinern), das "Mehl" kann ruhig etwas gröber sein. nun die Erdnüsse und noch eine Dose Kokosmilch hinzugeben. Die Zitronengrasstangen und die Kaffirlimonenblätter rausnehmen. nun den Fisch dazu. 5 min köcheln. Dazu Reis. fertig(wer möchte kann noch vor dem servieren mit frischer Galgantwurzel auch Galangal genannt nachwürzen)

Gutan Apetit
euer Svenskepilk

Guten Apetit


----------



## svenskepilk (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: wer hat gut gewürzte fischrezepte für köhler*

Uuuups! Ich vergaß: ganz zum Schluß noch 1-2 Eßlöffel Palmzucker unterrühren. Dies ist ein süßes Curry. Und SCHARF!


----------



## Trollvater (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: wer hat gut gewürzte fischrezepte für köhler*

Hallo Chippog!! :m  :m 
Du suchst ein Rezept für Seelachs.
Das ist mein Superrezept,bei meinen Angeltouren wir der Pott immer leer geleckt!!

Kauf Dir ganz einfach pasend für die menge Fisch ,die Du zubereiten möchtest Tüten mit "Maggi fix " Seelachs-Gratin in Kräuter -Sahne.Bereite das Essen so vor wie auf der Tüte beschrieben,Du kannst dann nichts verkehrt machen.

Ich esse schon ein Leben lang gerne Fisch aber das Rezept ist wirklich Super!!Nehme ich auf jeder Norge Tour mit!! Das gleiche gibt es überigens auch für Lachs!!Auch Super lecker!!
Gruß Trollvater :m  :m


----------

